# Welchen Drucker könnt ihr empfehlen?



## Frezl (10. Februar 2011)

Hey allerseits,

unser WG-Drucker ist leider abgeschmiert und ich brauche dringend einen neuen. Hab mich schon etwas umgesehen, was es alles gibt, aber ich fühle mich bis jetzt nicht sehr erleuchtet  V. a. die Frage Laser- vs. Tintenstrahl-Drucker konnte ich noch nicht entscheiden.

Ich beschreib euch einfach mal die Anwendungsfälle unseres bisherigen SW-Lasers, die der neue auch abdecken soll. Vll. könnt ihr mir dann ein paar Tipps geben.

Der Drucker steht bei uns in der WG und ist übers Netzwerk für alle erreichbar. Netzwerk-Fähigkeit ist als muss. Benötigt wird er für gelegentliche Ausdrucke, während der Prüfungszeit aber auch dafür, ganze Skripte mit 200+ Seiten auszudrucken. Praktisch wäre deshalb eine integrierte Duplex-Einheit. Der alte hatte "manuelles" Duplex, d. h. es kam ne Meldung, wann man den Stapel wie rum wieder ins Papierfach legen soll. Das nervt aber, wenn man viele Dokumente drucken will, weil dann nur ein Dokument nach dem anderen abschicken kann. Notfalls mach ichs aber auch weiterhin von Hand.

Bis jetzt hatte ich wieder zu nem Laser tendiert. Ein Kumpel meinte aber, er hätte für seinen Tintenstrahl spezielle Patronen, die er von Hand wieder auffüllt und damit bei ca. 6 € für 3 Füllungen liegt. Dafür spricht, dass meine Drucke keine 10 Jahre halten müssen und meistens in Ordnern verschmoren, daher also nicht dem Licht ausgesetzt sind. Billige Tinte täts also auch. Dagegen spricht die evtl. Sauerei und, dass Tinte nicht Wasserfest ist...

Was den Preis betrifft: Bei uns an der Uni kostet eine Kopie 5ct. Wenn ich die nicht unterbieten kann, werd ich meine Skripte an der Uni drucken lassen und nur gelegentlich was daheim.

Jetzt hab ich also die Qual der Wahl  Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir nen Rat geben!

Nochmal die Zusammenfassung:

MUSS:
- Netzwerkanschluss
- schneller Start
- schneller Druck
- gute Auflösung
- niedrige Folgekosten
- Energiesparfunktion! (den alten ham wir immer vom Netz getrennt, das wird aber oft vergessen)
- kompakte Bauform

WÄRE SCHÖN WENN:
- Duplex-Einheit
- Farbe (bei Laser, Tintenstrahl gibts wohl nich mehr ohne)
- sehr gute Auflösung
- niedriger Anschaffungspreis

Freue mich auf eure Ratschläge!

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## fluessig (11. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss nicht, ob er sich für Skripte lohnt, aber schau dir mal einen brother MFC6890CDW an. Das Ding kann eigentlich alles für etwa 200 Euro - inkl. Duplexdruck. Die Patronen (such mal bei Ebay) gibt es z.T. für unter 1 Euro. Dafür reicht eine Farbe leider auch nur für ca. 250 Seiten. Womit du dann ohne Papier schon bei ca. 4ct pro Seite bist. Aber ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen, weil der eigentlich alles kann.


----------



## Frezl (12. Februar 2011)

Cool, danke für den Tipp  Sieht ja ganz so aus, als ob der richtig kopieren könnte und alles. Das wär natürlich sehr geil - v.a. für den Preis  Hast du das Gerät mal getestet?

Btw: 1,- € / 250 S = 0,004 €/S = 0,4 ct/S = 4 ct / 10 S und damit wär der Preis wirklich günstig!

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## fluessig (13. Februar 2011)

Aua, hast recht, ich hab mich verrechnet. Ich werd mir den Drucker wohl auch besorgen, getestet hab ich den noch nicht, aber da er für den Büroeinsatz gedacht ist und eigentlich um die 530 Euro kostet, vermute ich, dass die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## FoolMoon (15. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir einen Drucker von der Marke Brother empfehlen und die Patronen kannst du bei www.druckerzubehoer.de erwerben.


----------



## Timo85 (24. Februar 2011)

Nutze ebenfalls einen brother MFC6890CDW, bin bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen. Die Bereiche für die du ihn nutzen willst deckt er vollständig ab. An der Qualität der gedruckten Seiten hatte ich bisher auch noch nix auszusetzen.


----------



## Frezl (24. Februar 2011)

Hey Timo,

cool, dass du den Drucker hast, dann kannst du mir sicher ein paar Fragen dazu beantworten
- wie wischfest ist die Tinte? Ich textmarkere viel auf meinen Ausdrucken und hab schon schlimmes gehört, v. a. über Pigment-Tinte.
- dauert der Duplex-Druck sehr viel länger als zwei einzelne Seiten? Hab gelesen, dass bei nem Tintenstrahler die Seite erst kurz trocknen muss, bevor sie durch die Duplex-Einheit geht. 
- kann man mit dem Einzugscanner direkt in ein PDF scannen?
- wie lang dauerd das Einzugscannen? Ist das vergleichbar mit nem Kopierer, oder eher Schneckentempo?
- muss ich erst ne riesige Software-Suite installieren, bevor ich alle Funktionen nutzen kann? Bei HP ist das so und ich finds extrem ärgerlich, 300 MB für nen Drucker zu installieren 

Würd mich über deine Antworten freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## rolech (11. März 2011)

Hi all,
wegen Drucker habe ich auch so ne vieleicht blöde Frage.
Ich habe mir einen Brother-Drucker gekauft (da der vorbesitzer den sehr billig verkaufte) und muss jetzt leider feststellen, dass der Verbrauch zu hoch ist. Wer hat eine Adresse, wo ich billige Brother Druckerpatrone finden kann oder als Plan B, was auch die gleiche Funktion hat aber billig kostet?

Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (11. März 2011)

Grüss Dich

Wäre besser gewesen, nen eigenen Thread zu Deinem Thema zu eröffnen. So sind mal wieder 2 Themen in einem.
Lass doch Deine leeren Patronen in einem Druckershop, Drucker Tankstelle oder wie diese Nachfüllshops alle heissen, nachfüllen.
Guck auch mal hier; http://www.ciao.de/Druckerpatronen_599930_3-icolor
oder auch hier; http://www.pearl.de/printer/index.jsp
Wie sich Dein Drucker mit fremdtinte verhält, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Frezl (12. März 2011)

> Bis jetzt hatte ich wieder zu nem Laser tendiert. Ein Kumpel meinte aber, er hätte für seinen Tintenstrahl spezielle Patronen, die er von Hand wieder auffüllt und damit bei ca. 6 € für 3 Füllungen liegt.



Eben jener Kumpel jammert grade rum, dass sein Drucker verstopfte Druckköpfe hat. Fremdtinte is also nicht unbedingt billiger, weil man damit öfter die Druckköpfe austauschen muss. Das musst halt ausprobieren. Da du den Drucker nun schon hast, lohnt sich der Versuch allemal...

Hat jemand noch ne Idee zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage?

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

